# Good trainers in Washington and Oregon



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

There was a good thread on this topic about a year ago. Can we update your thoughts?

Looking for a good trainer to take a young dog toward junior hunt test and good citizen status, more if she has the ability.

We would really appreciate your opinions as we are new to the area.

Thank you for your time and insights.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

My pick was Mike and Tiffany Taylor. They are in Othello (Central WA). They train gun dogs, hunt test and trial dogs. Very, very good. www.skyhighretrievers.com

Butch Higgins is closer to Portland and very good as well. Great guy also. Parkdale Kennels.

Good Luck!

Rick Curtis


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Rick_C said:


> My pick was Mike and Tiffany Taylor. They are in Othello (Central WA). They train gun dogs, hunt test and trial dogs. Very, very good. www.skyhighretrievers.com
> 
> Butch Higgins is closer to Portland and very good as well. Great guy also. Parkdale Kennels.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree with Rick -- Don't forget to add in Andy Fontenot in WA. Andy got a GrandHRCH on a client dog this year.
His website is at http://waterdogkennel.com/



.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Mallard1, where are you located?

WA and OR are big states with several very good dog trainers.

WRL


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

We are located in Central Washington.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brooke Van de Brake - Conway Kennels , Stanwood Washington

http://www.conwaykennels.com/staff.asp


----------



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

Ryan Fortier of LongHollow Retriever is located in Ellensburg, Wa. He is an excellent trainer. He does gun dog, and hunt test training of all levels. Hes at the Master National with my new pups dad right now. www.longhollowretrievers.com


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Sean, sounds like you have a nice pup. How old is she;he?

I have heard many good things about Ryan and their operation. Do you do gun dogs and hunt test or will you with your new dog? Just wondering if there is a good circuit of tests here in WA.


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dan Hosford in Medical Lake near spokane.
www.danhosfordtraining.com
PM me if you want his number and some info.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I second the Taylors at Sky High Retrievers. Great people, very thorough with the dogs.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Another vote for Mike & Tiffany Taylor with SkyHigh Retrievers. Very professional. I have a Shaq pup in training with them and couldn't be happier. Lorraine


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm in Kennewick and have a dog with Jerry Patopea of Utopia Retriever Kennels. It's a 5 hour drive but worth it. Jerry is an excellent trainer and a great guy.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

If its dog events you want, there are a ton of them.

Where in Central WA are you?

WRL


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

what state is that little feller /paul in???
some folk say he is good others say??????


Kidding /paul kidding 
but anyway what state is he in?


.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> what state is that little feller /paul in???
> some folk say he is good others say??????
> 
> 
> ...


Outside Eugene/Springfield Oregon.

/Paul


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I was so sure you wuz gonna type "confusion"!
.


----------



## Orion Labradors (Sep 12, 2010)

Robin Rawls, Wetland Retrievers, near Portland, Oregon. Outstanding hunt test trainer with a 90% pass rate.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

WRL said:


> If its dog events you want, there are a ton of them.
> 
> Where in Central WA are you?
> 
> WRL


Agreed. I think you can run 8 AKC events without leaving WA. (plus or minus one, this is off the top of my head. 

Plus 3 or 4 more in the Portland area and 2 in Missoula, MT.

Not to mention HRC is growing like wild flowers in the area as well.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

WRL said:


> If its dog events you want, there are a ton of them.
> 
> Where in Central WA are you?
> 
> WRL


Maybe someone who doesn't have a scary avatar should ask that question.  

But I agree, where in C.WA? OP mentioned "good citizen" and that to me would indicate that he/she is possibly interested in obedience classes as well. Wenatchee and Tri Cities both have active dog training clubs, w/ Yakima Valley KC holding classes only in the winter lately. I'm in Yakima and will also be doing JH / SH training w/ my own this fall/winter in addition to more obed.


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lots of great information here, everyone. Thanks so much. We are happy to hear also that the hunt-test circuit is so active in the Northwest.

Is there a calendar of those events posted other than we they are up on the AKC site?


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Mallard1 said:


> Lots of great information here, everyone. Thanks so much. We are happy to hear also that the hunt-test circuit is so active in the Northwest.
> 
> Is there a calendar of those events posted other than we they are up on the AKC site?


Entry express is where to look


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

And you can look at pros success at events. My advice Ho visit a few pros and look a t there grounds there kennel there help 'bird boys' and most important THERE SUCCESS.


----------



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

Mallard1 said:


> Thanks for the information. Sean, sounds like you have a nice pup. How old is she;he?
> 
> I have heard many good things about Ryan and their operation.  Do you do gun dogs and hunt test or will you with your new dog? Just wondering if there is a good circuit of tests here in WA.


I do both gun dog, and hunt test training. I havent gotten my new pup yet she was just born.. Middle of November she will be ready to go.. I would say the last couple years there is probably a dozen tests in the Northwest from March to September.. You won't be disappointed if you decide to go with Ryan.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Mallard1 said:


> We are happy to hear also that the hunt-test circuit is so active in the Northwest.


Just here at our little Club in Chewelah WA (50 mi N of Spokane) we have had Spring *and* Fall HRC Tests, a NAHRA Spring Test, and an AKC Fall Test. At our training grounds, there have also been APLA and another AKC that were put on by other Clubs.

Our club's website is at www.newgdc.itgo.com/
Our training grounds are at www.burlingtonranch.com/ 



.


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great area for HT and Trials! Very excited.


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

I second RTF sponsor Dan Hosford. Great guy, great trainer, great with people...and training people to train their own dogs. His line of DVDs is very thorough and good (6-7 hours each for obedience and FF; broken down into segments and using green dogs) ... plus, you can come out and train with him, go home with "homework" and then come back a week or two later and continue to move forward with help. 

He's in Spokane and has been at it for like 40 years.


----------



## WSUCOUG9 (Oct 11, 2011)

I will 2nd the vote for Ryan and Longhollow Retrievers. I have a pup from him as well and she is coming along great. I had her with him for 3mths for the beginning of his training program and she came out exceeding my expectations. He is a great guy and will help you with anything you need along the way. Being that you are already in Central WA it would real easy follow your dogs progress and not to mention the chance to get your dog out in some great training situations on a consistent basis. I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Coug, from one Coug to another, Thanks! Very helpful information. Best of luck with your pup.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I second Andy Fontenot.


----------



## WSUCOUG9 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mallard1 said:


> Coug, from one Coug to another, Thanks! Very helpful information. Best of luck with your pup.


Mallard it wouldn't let me respond to your PM due to my "New Guy" status here on the RTF so my response is below. 

Go Cougs!!!! Yes very tough game, it's real tough being a Coug Fan sometimes. 

I think going to Ryan is a great choice man, he knows his stuff. Yes I'm from WA I live in Lake Tapps on the Westside, I try and head over there as much as I can but the drive gets to be a bit much sometimes. Good luck with your pup and I'm sure we will run in to each other over at Ryan's at some point. 

Mike Gilbert


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

When do the hunt test start up again in the Northwest? (WA, OR)


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Usually April (Whistling Wings HRC) http://www.whistlingwings.org/



.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

For training there is also Autumn Retrievers with Tom and Katie Quarles in the Seattle area. 

BHB


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Mallard1 said:


> When do the hunt test start up again in the Northwest? (WA, OR)


March.....Greater Pac NW Retriever has an AKC event.

Then White City has a double in April.

WRL


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

If you decide you might like to either train your retriever yourself or learn more so you can maintain your dog once it has been Pro trained, consider taking one of Mike Lardy's Retriever Training workshops. Our club is hosting two of Mike's workshops next year, just over the boarder from you in Aldergrove BC. We've arranged two back to back 4 day workshops; Basics June 21-24 and Advanced June 28-July 1st. I believe this is the first time this has been done, certainly the first in Canada and I believe too, first time Mike has conducted workshops on the West Coast (lower 49). 

Registration opens in December from Mike's website. Or you can PM me for details.


----------



## ann11233 (Dec 7, 2012)

*looking for trainer*

I purchased a Sportdog 400S collar and am looking for a reputable trainer to help me train my dog on this collar. I live in Kirkland, WA near Seattle. I have not had any luck tapping into the hunting community since I don't hunt. I did call Cabella's to see if they knew of someone, but they were unable to help me. Would anyone know of a trainer in my area that would be willing to assist me in training my dog. He is a Redbone Coonhound/Plott Hound mix that I rescued at 6months of age. He had had no training when I got him and I have done my best to get him fairly well trained but need greater assistance in getting a 100% recall. I have had him now for 2 years.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Give a call to AUTUMN RETRIEVERS Tom Quarles and. Katie Seitz Quarles, DVM (360) 691-2650 12725 Jordan Road Arlington, WA 98223. Just 20 minutes from Everett


----------



## ann11233 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you labsforme!


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

Autumn Retrievers, Tom and Katie Quarles Arlington WA. (360) 691-2650. Highly recommend these hard working folks as excellent trainers who will help you identify your goals, and will constantly evaluate your dogs potential to reach them.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

ann11233 said:


> I purchased a Sportdog 400S collar and am looking for a reputable trainer to help me train my dog on this collar. I live in Kirkland, WA near Seattle. I have not had any luck tapping into the hunting community since I don't hunt. I did call Cabella's to see if they knew of someone, but they were unable to help me. Would anyone know of a trainer in my area that would be willing to assist me in training my dog. He is a Redbone Coonhound/Plott Hound mix that I rescued at 6months of age. He had had no training when I got him and I have done my best to get him fairly well trained but need greater assistance in getting a 100% recall. I have had him now for 2 years.


Hi Ann, I recommend you start your own thread to ask for help. I feel for you, trying to find a trainer. Most likely the folks who have responded are responding to the OP and did not notice that the thread is old, and that you are looking for help training a hound. 

I got nothing, except I have met the Quarles and they seem fine.


----------



## maydayretrievers (May 30, 2005)

*trainer*

Mallard1 if your looking for a trainer in Northwest the names mentioned all are good. I have known many of them thru the years mike and tiffeny taylor,tom and katie quarles, robin rawls,doug shade,butch higgens,dan hosferd, ANY ONE OF THEM WOULD DO A GREAT JOB FOR YOU...I will stand by any one of them thier all great trainers and good people


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> what state is that little feller /paul in???
> some folk say he is good others say??????
> 
> 
> ...


I would of thought we'd of heard the chorus by now;-)...........

john


----------

